# The First Groom!



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We are taking Billy for his first grooming tomorrow and I'm feeling a bit nervous. 
The first appointment we made was cancelled as we heard a couple of stories about the lady he was booked in with. I have spoken to the new place and feel happier that they are experienced with doodles. They have offered us to stay with him for the first appointment and I am armed with photos I like.
Wish us luck! Before and after photos to follow tomorrow.
H x


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Good luck, Cider was last week for the first time. If you don't want it too short, let them know not to go too short on his head and Cider's lovely bear paws turned into ballerina tiptoes. So leave them a bit more rounded. To take a photo is great!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Helen, I completely understand how you feel having just gone through this myself. My best advice would be to be specific about what you want doing and what you dont want doing. It sounds like you have found a nice groomer though and I am sure it will be fine. 

I am 90% happy with Daisy's cut but I did realise that even though I wrote a list I still could have mentioned more. It is a learning process! 

Good idea to take photos. What kind of cut are you asking for?


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Well I thought both Cider and Daisy looked lovely after their grooms. I already have on my list to leave his paws a bit fluffy and to cut his face more rounded than pointy. His fur is so soft that I am just hoping it still feels the same! I would rather not go too short this time although he really is long and it would be nice to see his eyes too! 
If he looks really silly then we will just have to put his equafleece on for 6 weeks - ha ha. 
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Billy will always look handsome! 

I told my groomer that I didn't mind if she scissor cut Daisy but no more than 2 inches was to be cut off. I think she stuck to this and we were left with a tidier coat but still nice and long which was lovely. It still feels silky and soft. I haven't got used to her different shape nose yet though! x


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck, I am sure he will be fine. When Milo was done last week I stayed with him and the groomer could check what I wanted as she went along. The only things I wasn't keen on were that she cut his head a bit short and she asked if I wanted his paws rounded, which I thought meant they would have kept their shape but they look as if he is walking on his toes. I am not sure whether I misunderstood what she meant or she just went too far. 

Looking forward to seeing some pictures later.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks guys - 2 hours to go!
Yes will update with photos later. 
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

andypandi said:


> Good luck, I am sure he will be fine. When Milo was done last week I stayed with him and the groomer could check what I wanted as she went along. The only things I wasn't keen on were that she cut his head a bit short and she asked if I wanted his paws rounded, which I thought meant they would have kept their shape but they look as if he is walking on his toes. I am not sure whether I misunderstood what she meant or she just went too far.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some pictures later.


That sounds just like Daisy's groom!

Looking forward to seeing the photos Helen. x


----------

